# Florida: Right to Charge law



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Congrats to Florida on a new Right to Charge law that makes it easier for EV drivers to get charging at condos! In some states and provinces, laws have been passed that make it harder for HOAs to say "no" to your EV charging request. Known as "Right to Charge" laws, these laws prevent an HOA or condo board from denying a resident's request to install a charging station in an assigned parking spot when certain conditions are met. California, Colorado, Florida, Ontario and Oregon have all adopted "Right to Charge Laws."

*Here's more on Section 718.113(8) *and details on the *House Bill 841.*

We also have a downloadable ebook written for HOA board members and property managers (that you can provide as a resource) to help them learn how to add value to your property and meet owners and residents' requests for EV charging.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks, very useful information.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This is excellent news!!


----------

